# Banamine in a pregnant doe?



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

Due early March, 2005 full size nubian weighing a bit over 150 lbs. Small to moderate swelling left front pastern. Hoof is OK- was elf foot when we got her but has been trimmed, no real bad pockets seen but I suppose one could be hiding in there. Checked it yesterday when we first noticed it and looks ok. But the large pen they are in they are in is VERY rocky, she could easily have twisted a foot. Swelling hasnt significantly changed since yesterday. Not hot to touch and no wound seen. No swelling above the upper pastern joint. She is laying down a lot more than usual, but will put weight on it to walk whenever treats or attention are in the offing. Limps noticably when she does. Certainly hasnt affected her appetite! Can I give her a little banamine to get the swelling under control, and make her more comfortable?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, you can. For something like this I also use it at 1/2 dose. 1/2cc/100#'s. 
Kaye


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks Kaye! I couldnt recall anything against it but figured Id check before doing something I might regret! will go and do that right now...


----------

